# Codex Tyranids Rumours



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Credit goes to The One from BoLs Lounge here.



> This post will updated regually.
> *Please read this post and all following post first.* If after that your comment hasn't appeared then you feel free to add it.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...





> I've heard that hormagaunts will be 6 points without additional biomarphs and normal gaunts 3 without weapons but including WON (meaning they get 1 point cheaper and get won for free). hormagaunts can buy WON for the same cost as termigaunts can do now.
> 
> 
> warriors can be taken in every slot. normally you can take them as HQ/elite as now. wings make them FA, a tyrant as a HQ (maybe a higher tiered one?) makes them troops, heavy support have +1t, +1sv and each can take a "heavy" weapon.
> ...


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

That's sweet, I will wait until next year until the new Codex comes out before I even think about getting the 'Nids.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds too good to be true. Only the points reduction in gaunts is enough to give me the chills, though  the rest will be icing on the cake!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

YESS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO DUST OFF THE NIDS! :biggrin:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

A reduction in the gaunt's point cost?
Eek.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Make Flyrants allow Gargoyles to be taken as troops and I'll love it.

Make Trygon allow Raveners to be taken as troops and I'll love it.


Edit - Just aw that Tyrants allow Warrior Troops. If Synapse Grants an Invulnerable Save, you're fucked. Especially if they can be winged.

Although I think that 27 Warriors with Venom Cannons and Toxin Sacs could be quite funny. 54 S7 AP4 Assault with Rending Claws? Baha.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would love to do a nid army with just warriors, tyrants and mebbe some zoanthrope/biovore support... would be a nice change.

Synapse is going to chage.. cant stay as it is. Becomming an invulnerable save would be good I suppose but it would hurt good players- gets rid of the skill of keeping your army in cover (so only cheap expendable units are without- double banana is cheating in my book). I would like to see it army wide as long as there are X synapse creatures or becomming more powerful the more leader cast bugs are on the table- would free up the army to move more rapidly into different areas of the table.

The game has been getting larger and larger models over the last 15 years so I wouldnt be surprised by the malanthrope and trygon getting into the codex, I would also expect some sort of living transport for the nids- in my mind something like a rhino that the smaller nids can jump onto or grab onto the sides.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

HARRIDANN @@@@@

meanignless words so I can allcaps.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> The game has been getting larger and larger models over the last 15 years so I wouldnt be surprised by the malanthrope and trygon getting into the codex, I would also expect some sort of living transport for the nids- in my mind something like a rhino that the smaller nids can jump onto or grab onto the sides.



Yeah, I would like some sort of mycetic spore that operates similar to a drop pod. Not sure about vehicles/transports, it's not very niddy.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Yeah, I would like some sort of mycetic spore that operates similar to a drop pod. Not sure about vehicles/transports, it's not very niddy.


They would certainly have to come with new rules to make them feel right- like giving the old 4th ed open topped rules (like you can shoot the passengers) but give them some sort of bonus, eg +1T and/or 4+ cover
...
or, thinking about it some more, giving nids hive nests/tunnels would be a cool idea- they dont get transports simple because they dont need them- they would have alternate ways to get around quickly and safely
- doing something like having hive nests that can be used to deploy/redeploy/WoN gaunts until they are wounded X times or are flamed would be a nice touch, possibly too much of a role play edge for the direction GW are going.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking spiffy! We iz r needz moar bugz:grin:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea! more Nids!
Crap... I have to buy more stuffs
Yea! plastic Trygon and Gargoyls!
Crap... I have to make more army lists
Yea! I get to make more army lists


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I literally have to dust off my nids. The have not moved on the shelf for a year. My carnifexes have small spider symbiotes


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Great, I won't have the money to do my Nids cause of Space Wolves 

But it does look like a sweet Codex!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahaha! In my crazy rantings I said February! I demand Prophet status 

Its a good job I stockpiled Gaunts, no doubt they're going to split the box into a much worse deal soon


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

So when can I preorder the book? Things look promising and I am intrigued. I just hope I don't get a hold of it and go; "Huh... that doesn't make any sense..."


----------



## Deprived_angels (Feb 13, 2008)

thats awesome cant wait till it comes out fancy myself getting a nid army :victory:


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

Aww man, 3 pts gaunts? thats orrible it is, although i always fancied an all flying nid army *goes misty eyed* do you reckon theyll have plastic gargoyles? those metal ones look like a pain to build and maintain  most other stuff sounds ok though, and the nids need their characters back, badly IMHO.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

With the current trend for characters in the new codices, I'm sure they will add a bunch of 'unique' biomorphed tyranids into it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They better hadn't. I liked that abou the nids. I don't want a Red Terror - I want a Trygon or 3.

I don't one Old One Eye - I want a GodFex or 3.

Alternatively, different organizational schemes, I like the sounds of that - All Tunnelers, All Jump units (I wonder how many unique warriors I can make stand on an objective?), all Genestealers and Lictors etc.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Omfg*

my mouth is foaming at the rumors, my nids started to get boring using the same old tactics against everyone, and getting ganked by certain types of armies because you just cant handle them (i hate eldar...)

although im exstatic about the rumour, I would like to see a way of making a broodlord/genestealer heavy army, maybe a broodlord special character?
:biggrin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> They better hadn't. I liked that abou the nids. I don't want a Red Terror - I want a Trygon or 3.
> 
> I don't one Old One Eye - I want a GodFex or 3...


Completely agree with Vaz here. I dont want SCs either in the Tyranid armylist. Not having "spechiul bugz" makes them SO much meaner, just an unnameable mass of fangs and talons:biggrin:

"look there is special bug Red Terror" is not even near as evil or menacing imho:no:


----------



## axyl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, alot of good (hopefully true) rumors there. Very excited about the new dex.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey! The Red Terror is the. coolest. Tyranid. Unit. Ever!

When it disappeared from 4th edition,

me > ganked


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hey! The Red Terror is the. coolest. Tyranid. Unit. Ever!
> 
> When it disappeared from 4th edition,
> 
> me > ganked


Hence, incorporate its rules into the Trygon. That was the basis behind the Red Devil's disappearance in IA4, and I fucking hate Retconning.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

*kicks Computer Repetedly As No Signs Of Daemonhunters Re-release In Sight*


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

raverboi,

You and those assless chaps wearing Dark Eldar both! LOL! I guess it is clear that GW loves its bugs better than the cooler half of its imperials.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I liked the fact though that nids old special characters were and werent charaters，but just there own uniquish species （the fact that they werent hq choices but hvy support and fast attack) and that made them more unique for the nids then just "boss monsters"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In theory Im against special characters for Nids but I do really love the Red Terror and its rules- its very niddy but at the same time it fills a role the nids cant normally manage: fast attack.
Storming forward up to 18" a turn but with only T5 3+Sv 3W means its a much faster but much softer version of the carnifex... yes its cheap but at only I3 its quite easy to kill it before it attacks (esp with power weapons normally wounding on a 5+)

... basically Im pro TRT simply because I havent yet got to 'eat' pedro or marneus... for some reason every time I use it in friendly games they hide on the other side of the field


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could someone fill me in on TRT? I remember loving him ages ago, but Its been around 8 years since I've used him.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

5A basic (with scything) WS5 S5 T5 3W I3 3+Sv +3" to any movement (MC)
special rule is that if it ever gets 4 hits in combat then it can eat a (any) model in base contact so long as it is <S5, <T5 and no cavalry/bike/vehicle.. being eaten means dead and no saves of any sort.

- Charge a unit with pedro in, he must consolidate into you. You have 6 attacks hitting on 3+ (on unit), so get average hits against the unit and you can choose to eat poor old pedro.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice. I suppose that could be implemented far easier, (although not to the same extent by the Trygon) - must pass I test or be swallowed whole, or some such.

Cheers mate


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

January confirmed for nids codex release ,written by robin crudance


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What does everyone have to say about the rumours that as an army wide rule, you can consolidate into combat?

I could see it being on the little-uns, myself - especially Genestealers, but that sounds a bit too powerful to me - although it does suggest that the codex is moving back to swarms - which I like.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I cant see that happenning... there might be an upgrade or something that allows it but it would be hellishly expensive on anything that could really make use of it (ie outflanking stealers could just kill an army but gaunts wouldnt survive a 2nd combat even if they magically won the first)... it would be good to see on rippers- give swarms something good to compensate their being pretty rubbish, not scoring and being ID by S6+


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> January confirmed for nids codex release ,written by robin crudance


So 30th January will be happy bug day then? Thats my guess at least:grin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Who knows consolidation may make it's way back into 5th via the Nids, which would for me being dark eldar be more hopeful that wyches will gain this back. Anyways I agree that it would be still quite unfair for a whole army to do so.

Maybe if say raveners as being a fast attack choice and in fluff being a fast/suprise attack creature got this I wouldn't mind as it would make them a very viable choice to take and you would see more of them. To summarise one unit such as the one I suggested being able to consol into CC would be a good move to make variety in a tyranid army.

One thing I thought would be crazy is eliminate biovores and allow carnifexes to take the biovore gun on there backs but then only be able to take one set of arm biomorphs, a Carnifex with a biovore cannon and twin linked devourers would mop troops up nicely.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They dare torch my biovores and I wont be a happy bunny 

Putting consolidation into combat onto raveners would be cool- it would certainly differentiate them from warriors.. currently leaping warriors are pretty much always better then raveners (lose fleet but can get synapse and 4+ save plus other biomorphs).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's confirmed that there's a new Biovore Sculpt. Nothing yet on Spore Cyst Carnifex.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

a thing I hope they can work around is the damn 0-1 restriction that limits so many of the damn units. Of course they would need a way for it to work but I think that the continuous development of the hive mind tactics would allow for more than 3 zoanthropes and definitely more biovores (3 just doesn't cut it).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can see the 0-1 on all but SC's removing (and they shouldn't even be in there to be truthful).

I wonder if they'll make Carnifexes like Leman Russes? I.e. 3 to choice.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm, the idea of 9 biovores/zoanthropes is a scary one... I hope biovores get a better Ld/fearless, they really are pathetically easy to kill/break if they get into LoS: its not just the spore mine rules that need to be rewritten for them. Im hoping zoanthropes go more like the 2nd edition versions: 1 on a field was really scary... could we see a return to character status for our beloved niddy psykers?

I recon we'll see multi-MC units come out in heavy support instead of having fex as shock troops- it would increase the possible numbers of MC while reducing the KP and area coverage of them.... not sure that I like this idea though.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

MC squads would help carnifexes stay alive that little bit longer as they make a slow walk across the battlefield into CC.

Zoanthrope retinues for a hive tyrant anyone???


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I, for one wouldn't welcome the 'thropes as a Tyrant retinue. The tyrant himself grants synapse, so I wouldn't be able to use the 'thropes effectively to give reliable synapse to the rest of the swarm. (OTOH, I usually keep a couple of them with the tyrant with psychic scream instead of synapse for the "mini-choir" so )


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

:O
WARRIORS AS TROOPS?
Wait no, I don't care much about that (although guys that can Score and sit back and still shoot will be nice)

Wariors as HEAVY SUPPORT WITH BIG GUNZ?

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I cant imagine zoanthropes becoming one per army cuz too many would complain about it. However I like the idea of getting different types of bodyguard for your tyrant!
fufufufu carnifex body guard :laugh: the look on someones face as they must get through 18 T 7 2+ save wounds to get to the tyrant would be priceless

units of fex's though would be amazing but the thing I want them to do about units is fix the one kp per zoanthrope thing cuz I always found that kind of stupid if you had lots of thropes and lictors and whatnot。


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=4500006a&_requestid=2737430

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=4600015a

not sure if that was put up yet, but I just got excited and thought I would post it, then read back


----------

